# What do you think of Sacajawea's conformation?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

she's standing unevenly . . . . she's got more fur on her than a polar bear . . .But I already know she could be more uphill . . . anything anyone??? :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's kinda hard to judge from the picture and with the long fur....makes it even harder! Can't really help, but i'll bump this up for ya.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Going by the pic, which is not so good. . . . I would give her better general appearance, including more length of body, much more levelness in the rump, a little more rear leg angulation. . . . it looks like she might toe out a bit in the front. If you could get pics of her front and rear legs, that would help out. 
Her neck does not look very lean but that could be fur. It might be best if you take a clipped pic of her in the spring, that would be easier to judge by. . . . hope this helps a little though.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The main thing I like about her is her color . . . .but she may get sold after kidding . . . to pay for the shipping of my OMF bucks . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, she is a nice color and her conformation isn't terrible, hopefully she gives you a pretty doeling!


----------

